# Any Liquid Superdrol Recipe's out there?



## Disqualified (Jun 15, 2015)

Been searching high and low on all these dofferent boards. K1 sent me here and said I should ask you guys.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oral or injectable


----------



## Disqualified (Jun 15, 2015)

Oral, I can get bacardi 151 and peg or anything online. 191 is illegal to sell in my state, except for whole grain (but nobody carries it)


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2015)

151 may have problems with any concentration higher than 5mg/ml.  I've used 190 up to 20mg/ml with no issues.  These of course are solutions.  For a suspension you can use peg400, Evo, or Ora-plus.  I usually just used good old Evo, heated till dissolved,  and a little shake before dosing.  All the above will work for 10mg/ml.  Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Disqualified (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm unfamiliar with Evo, but I'll try to get some.
Thanks brother.

If I can find 190 I will use that


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2015)

Disqualified said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Evo, but I'll try to get some.
> Thanks brother.
> 
> If I can find 190 I will use that



Sorry brother Evo is just extra virgin  olive oil.  If you use 190 (Everclear) and want to flavor it, use alcohol based flavored extracts (peppermint is good) from the spice section of the grocery store.  Water based flavorings like Mio can degrade it faster.


----------



## Disqualified (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome, thanks Magnus! It fully dissolves in the 190? 
I will try to get my hands on it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2015)

Disqualified said:


> Awesome, thanks Magnus! It fully dissolves in the 190?
> I will try to get my hands on it.



Yes,  full solution.  I think 190 would dissolve a car.


----------

